# Perception is reality



## Jackal (Oct 30, 2003)

(Systema people already know everything Im about to say. I just feel the need shout this somewhere.)

Gripe mode on: *CLICK!* :soapbox:


I dont know how many times Ive heard this from countless reality fighting advocates:

_The only way to train properly is against an uncooperative, resisting opponent._

Maybe its just the wording, but that phrase just conveys some awful working habits to me.

*You* create the resistance, not the opponent! The opponent is only uncooperative when _you_ insist on doing something the opponent doesnt want to do. Then its all about dominance, not survival.

_You fight like you train._

True. So why endorse the aforementioned statement if youre interested in personal protection as opposed to stage fighting?

Isn't it obvious that _working against an uncooperative, resisting opponent trains you to *work against an uncooperative, resisting opponent*_?

Thats a bad thing by the way.

I trained that way for over a decade and all it did was teach me to fight. If someones trying to hurt you, why would you want to fight? Fighting implies a struggle. Fighting is for sportsmen. What happened to addressing and resolving the situation as soon as possible? We study, not to fight, but to end fights. 

If you train to struggle, youll get comfortable with it and look for it every time youre in conflict.

In regard to scathing remarks from said reality enthusiasts when observing Systema:

_Blah, blahHey youre cooperating! Blah blah_

I, personally, have never seen a cooperative drill performed in Systema. I had my @$$ handed to me when I first went to Toronto. And you know what? *Not one person resisted anything that I did*. It didn't matter how aggressive I got. They just moved where _I_ wasnt and proceeded to break me down.  There are no drills in Systema where its this persons turn. Just because one person pushes and the other person yields to the push instead of taking the shock, its looked at as cooperative as opposed to intelligent. I was a reality fighter before the kindly gentlemen at club Vlad introduced me to _their_ reality. I left mine on that floor. Gave theirs a shot. No contest since.

Recently I took a few classes in sambo just to see what it was like.
I was grappling in a sport sambo sparring match the other day and was properly resisting my opponent as was expected of me. I thought, after a few minutes of abrasive aggression, Now _this_ feels wrong after several years of being so cooperative. So I stopped resisting and let the other guy be aggressive. Did I throw him? No. But he wound up throwing _himself_ to the ground 10x during the match (alright, I helped him a bit). Ok, so it wasnt proper sambo, but Ive never really been concerned with being proper.

Summary: Just because youre not interested in fighting doesnt mean youre not going to destroy the other guy.

Gripe mode off: *CLICK!*


(Whew! *_deep breath_* I feel better now. Thanks for listening.) 




-Jackal


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 30, 2003)

Great points, Jackal.
I am certain that you expect a few responses that will attempt to show how you are wrong though.
The way that we learn to 'work' (as opposed to 'fight') in Systema is a foreign concept in many MArts that are so focused on the 'chess match mentality'. Blending to an attackers movement is seen in many internal forms (so it is not an unknown concept to a widely experienced practitioner).
This can easily be seen in our use of absorption, movement and deflection, as contrasted to a reliance on blocking; to deal with incoming strikes.
I know of one former MTalk member who, in Toronto; is moving up the ladder in NHB competition, supplementing the 'sport' techniques with what he learned during his time with Vlad and the crew. He has to 'stay and fight' or there is no 'competition' in his matches...just a tired, smacked-up and confused opponent and a referee screaming to stand still and 'mix it up'.
It will be interesting to see how his career develops.


----------



## Jackal (Oct 30, 2003)

In the arena of fighting for the sake of entertainment, of course Im wrong. 

But, of course, you know thats not where Im coming from.

Exactly like you said, the stay and fight and mix it up philosophy seems to be the prevalent mindset in mainstream MA these days. 

My current gripe was borne directly from coming across more people wanting to fight instead of work (again, like you said) lately. Which means theres a shortage of people who have an interest in training with a more professional mindset.


----------



## Furtry (Oct 30, 2003)

Excellent post Jessie!
Now days I tell people that I'm in to "Conflict resolution through physiological intervention." Instead of M.A.


----------



## Jackal (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Furtry.  


-Jesse


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually, Jackal, your post is very fitting when considered in the light of 'sporting systems that believe they are real combat'.

The 'fight' mentality is the same as a 'dueling' and sport mentalities...attempts to prove who is the 'better' in the conflict. This is opposed to 'what we do'.
Our focus is on survival - not winning. That survival might depend on ones ability to neutralize an opponent's threat - even if it is 'rapid destruction' and final. Escape is a preferred option always, though not always possible.
Not a trade of techniques...not a fighting exchange.
But, I am 'preaching to the choir' here.

Furtry - A Physiological Conflict Resolution Specialist!
So very politically correct. Excellent!


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 30, 2003)

My edit function doesnt work.

Furtry - A Physiological Conflict Resolution Specialist!
So very politically correct. Excellent!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYCRonin _
> *My edit function doesnt work. *



There's a time limit on it, but it should work for a period after you make the post.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 30, 2003)

Nope. Tried to edit a few times immediately after reading posts - no luck.
I carefully review my typing/spelling before I click now...just forget things I wanted to include.


----------



## ABN (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYCRonin _
> *My edit function doesnt work.
> 
> Furtry - A Physiological Conflict Resolution Specialist!
> So very politically correct. Excellent! *



There are some in the military who use the term "Target Interdiction Specialist" rather than sniper.

And we don't assassinate, we "initiate campaigns of proactive elimination"...

I love PC Euphemisms!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll look into the editing issue.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

I can't duplicate the editing problem (from this account or a regular account), nor am I getting any other reports of it. Please try posting in the Support forum!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Arthur (Oct 31, 2003)

My guess is the editing problem is an issue with flood control.

Arthur


----------



## jellyman (Oct 31, 2003)

Jackal

I agree with you, although I would say that the more experienced people know the difference between 2 skilled guys flowing around, and 2 brutes struggling.


----------

